
Spinning Up in Deep RL – Workshop Review - tzhenghao
https://blog.openai.com/spinning-up-in-deep-rl-workshop-review/
======
GlenTheMachine
Is there any centralized place to find out about workshops like this _before_
they happen?

~~~
marviel
They tend to post about a week out on Twitter.

~~~
GlenTheMachine
Not helpful. I'm a government scientist. I need thirty days. I would imagine a
lot of corporate travel offices couldn't make a trip like that happen in a
week either. Not to mention the long odds that someone's calendar would happen
to be open on the right days with short notice.

~~~
marviel
You asked so I gave you what I had :)

I understand that. They do also tend to livestream the workshops, which is not
the same as being there, but better than nothing. I imagine if you tweeted at
them / emailed them they might start to understand that proactive
communication is a better approach

